# Questionnaire WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Dan Crawford (16 Dec 2009)

Hi Folks, TMC are expanding their AquaGro range and have asked UKAPS if their members would help them find out a few things about the average plant grower.

They are offering a CO2 diffuser to ten members that complete the questionnaire picked at random.





TMC are looking to work closely with UKAPS in their AquaGro development and hopefully this will be ultimately beneficial for TMC, you guys and the hobby in general.

*UPDATE:*

A new survey has been created which should make it a bit easier. Please PM me once you've completed it   
Click here to complete the questionnaire.

Those who have already taken the previous questionnaire have had their answers transfered to this one.


----------



## Nick16 (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*

do you want replies posted here in this topic, or via PM?


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*

Sorry, i think it's best if you PM me


----------



## andyh (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*

PM sent Mr Crawford.


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Dec 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*

pm sent mate


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Dec 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*

Thanks guys, interesting results so far


----------



## Fred Dulley (17 Dec 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*

PM sent


----------



## OllieNZ (17 Dec 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*

PM Sent

Regards

Ollie


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Dec 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*

Please see the updated post above for a revised format for answering. Those who completed the questionnaire before this post have had their answers transfered to the new one so don't worry


----------



## AdAndrews (17 Dec 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*

just done one online, the only problem with this is, Dan, that you need a space to fill in name and e-mail.


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Dec 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*

Thats why you've gotta PM me pal, there is no option to do that i'm afraid


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Dec 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*

Hi folks, thanks for the replies so far, the closing date is the 27th od December


----------



## hazeljane (20 Dec 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*

pm sent


----------



## Piece-of-fish (21 Dec 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*

Pm sent


----------



## jym (22 Dec 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*

PM sent


----------



## CeeJay (22 Dec 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*

PM sent


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2010)

Firstly we'd like to thank everybody who filled out the questionnaire. The information that has been gathered has proven very useful and we hope that this will help us to provide a better service and create better products for the whole planted tank community.

The ten winners who will all receive an AquaGro CO2 diffuser for tanks of around 100L are:
*Rufus Blackwell
Fish Beast
Chump54
George Farmer
AdAndrews
Vito
Nick16
Stu Worall
SteveUK
MattyC*

Thanks to everyone who took the time to help us and we hope to work closely with you all again soon.


----------



## Nick16 (18 Jan 2010)

im over the moon guys. Thanks so much. Glad our fourm could be of help to you. good luck for the future.


----------



## Garuf (18 Jan 2010)

Lets hope they consult us on aesthetics on the next generation of LED's.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Lets hope they consult us on aesthetics on the next generation of LED's.


Hi Garuf, thanks for your feedback. Could you please be a little more specific and let us know what you might do to improve them? 

Thanks, TMC


----------



## Garuf (25 Jan 2010)

That I can, I'll email you the blue print for the LED luminaire I've designed for my tank.


----------



## Nick16 (5 Feb 2010)

any news on the where abouts of the diffusers guys? one of my tanks is crying out for a decent diffusers. (fed up of ones from HK)

many thanks.


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2010)

I'm not sure on their origin but to me they look identical to the HK ones. (which are just as good as the ada ones in my opinion). If you're getting issues up the pressure of the output which should give you finer bubbles. You'll never get whole disk diffusion like in pictures, that's just a marketing ploy to get people to buy them.


----------



## AdAndrews (5 Feb 2010)

yea, i'd love to put the diffuser into use on my 60cm, how long will they be?


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Feb 2010)

mine came this morning. thanks


----------



## Nick16 (6 Feb 2010)

same, feel quite guilty now for posting up yesterday. (not that i was moaning or anything!)
they look really crisp. 

thanks guys.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Feb 2010)

I think I had mine sent to my work address.  Look forward to getting it on Monday


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2010)

Got mine today.  Thanks, TMC!


----------



## Anonymous (8 Feb 2010)

Hello everybody, we are sorry for the delay in sending these out, hopefully you've all received them in good condition? Packaging glassware has been a concern to us but hopefully we've cracked it so to speak.

Thanks for your help everybody and we look forward to working with you all again soon.

Kindest Regards

TMC


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Feb 2010)

Got mine today.  Must say, it looks to be good quality   Thanks again!


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Feb 2010)

got mine this morning too. looks pretty impressive in the packaging and safely delivered! thanks again 

fitting tonight so will post some pics.


----------



## chump54 (8 Feb 2010)

oh me too, going to give it a try when I stop being sick  

thanks... I never usually win anything   

Chris


----------

